# Pro Hopper Hydraulics



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Hey yall I was very happy to see that Pro Hopper was quick with service in sending out another Cylinder to replace the one that I got that had a pin hole leak. Great service, had them out there in 4 days. :thumbsup: 

Now just take that Ball Joint add off. You got them for $85.00, but in the catalog they are $70.00. 

GOOD LOOKING OUT ERIC

I will have the Cylinder in the mail back to you as soon as we get the car on the rack and get the Cylinder out of there.


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

not complaining here  [we fixed it anyway] but FYI eric...........
if this pin hole leak was around the top of the cyl [comp cyl] i had three in my last batch


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Pro Hopper has always gave me good service :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by air280_@Sep 12 2003, 02:28 AM
> *not complaining here  [we fixed it anyway] but FYI eric...........
> if this pin hole leak was around the top of the cyl [comp cyl] i had three in my last batch*


 Yep that is where mine was, right at the top. Check this out


















But he sent another right out.


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

One of my new 14's leaked from the side, where it's welded.There was just a pinhole leak in between the welds around the top.I just welded it up, and played it off-but it did kinda disappoint me.Pro hopper is the shit still anyway!


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

exactly the same thing............like i said not complaning, exchange is not doable once the stuff is here in UK.........the freight costs more than the cyl  [ ].
problem needs looking a tho fellas.


----------



## Smoky (Apr 24, 2002)

when I oredered my set-up it took around 3 days 
However, I oredered some stuff 3 weeks ago and I haven't received anyting yet :uh: I dono why it's takin 'm so long this time..the only problem is that this ride is my daily drive


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

my bro got 3 cylinders that had that pinhole leak......sucked hardcore. :angry:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yeah it is great to come out and see your car trying to do a three wheel motion.


----------



## Smoky (Apr 24, 2002)

I've just called prohopper and the told me that the shipment was delivered a week ago..I went the office and my stuff was there and they never let me know.....At last I got my cylinders. No holes tho


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

black magic cylinders don't leak


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

hit us up on whatever you need


----------

